# Thanks for the inspiration!!!



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 19, 2009)

I just wanna say thanks to all you great & helpfull people who have given me so much information and inspiration with my smokin addiction!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 After smoking 24 racks of bb backs for a family reunion last weekend,and another 12 racks for a party next weekend,I got kinda burned out. I didn't feel like entering the fattie throwdown. After seeing the new ideas i'm inspired! I'm attempting the FATTIE FEAST! 
1 pepperjack bratwurst Fattie
Attachment 22323Attachment 22324Attachment 22325
2 Philly chicken fatties 
Attachment 22317Attachment 22318Attachment 22319Attachment 22320Attachment 22322
2 buffalo chicken Fatties
Attachment 22310Attachment 22311Attachment 22312Attachment 22313Attachment 22314
Attachment 22315Attachment 22316
& 2 roasting chicken for good measure!

I'm gonna try to post some qview of the prep work tonite and will explain more about them tomarrow.
thanks


----------



## fmcowboy (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey looks great so far. Tell me what ya think of the chicken philly combo of flavors. I think taste wise that is my best one yet. They all have been great but that was just perfect.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 19, 2009)

What a great idea SOB!
All the fatties looked so great and I wished I could have given them all a taste, now it looks like you are getting the chance to do just that.
All the pics look great so far, can't wait to see them all finished and sliced.
Good luck!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 19, 2009)

Now thats some good ideas for a killing fattie 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for a great job well done.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 19, 2009)

I gotta get out and start doing something myself. I've been laid-up in the Horsepistol for a couple of weeks. Been meaning to come over to the Mkt. to meet and but the leg starte acting up.
Feeling beter now and time to smoke again. 
Hope you do good on the Fatty Comp. If my luck changes I'll be doing something soon.I got a Brisky to do ,but the Wifey says too soion yet,maybe next week.
Later and SMOKE HAPPY     :)-


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 19, 2009)

Good luck with these babys!

LOL  Love the pic with the Rolaids in the shot.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Aug 19, 2009)

Holy crow!!! Nice looks fattys!!!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 19, 2009)

I started the fattie feast Today! The 2 roasting chickens rubbed with Jeff's naked rib rub.

Attachment 22327


The pepperjack fattie,2chicken philly,& 2 Buffalowing fatties into the smoker!
Attachment 22326


230* for 1 1/2 hours so far! Can't hardly wait!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 21, 2009)

Heeeerrreees the Buffalo Chicken Fattie!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





OOOOzzzing at the first cut!!!
Attachment 22335


AAAhhhhhh the melty Goodness!!!
The mixture of the cream cheese,ranch dressing mix,monteray jack, and the blue cheese was unbelieveable!!!














:e  ek:
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








Attachment 22336


Good to the last bite!!! Co-workers said this was definately a hit!
Attachment 22337

THanks for watching SOB Q-TV!


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow, are you on a FATTY high! Glad to know you're having fun smoking and eating too. It's all good my frind.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey to all! 
I finally got around to finishing up the chicken philly fattie
Attachment 22435Attachment 22436
Attachment 22437


----------

